# Mk5 Gti, Both rear calipers seized?



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried to change my rear brake pads last night and the right one was seized, took the cap off of the reservoir and the bleeder bolt. It ended up bending the plate on the piston compressor tool. I tried the other side today and the piston wont budge on it either. Are they both seized or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Are you rotating them as you try to push them in?


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Already had it figured out.. That was the issue. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If you used just a plain "squeeze it in" tool to compress the rear caliper pistons, instead of the one that rotates the piston clockwise as it compresses, you may well have damaged the E brake adjusters which are inside the rear calipers. If you do, new calipers are in your future!
Bentley is your friend, read it B4 picking up wrenches and you can save lots of time, frustration and $$$'s by not screwing things up on your VW!:thumbup:


----------

